# SMS-Anrufbenachrichtigungen   Durchkommen - nein, zahlen - ja



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/mobil/0,1518,585361,00.html


> Wer Handy-Gesprächspartner nicht erreicht, muss oft trotzdem zahlen: Für die Ansage zum Thema SMS-Benachrichtigung, die er dann hört. Der Anrufer kann das nicht verhindern. Das Ministerium für Verbraucherschutz rät, entstandene Kosten zurückzufordern. Eine gesetzliche Regelung steht noch aus.
> "Der gewünschte Gesprächspartner ist zurzeit nicht erreichbar. Wenn Sie Eins drücken, wird er per SMS von Ihrem Anruf benachrichtigt." Aber auch, wenn Sie die Eins nicht drücken, kostet Sie das Geld. Und auch dann, wenn Sie zwar Eins drücken, aber mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen und der Empfänger mit der SMS nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Observanti (31 Oktober 2017)

Die Masche gibts ja derzeit immernoch bzw. verstärkt oder ?


----------



## Hippo (1 November 2017)

Bei meinem Telekom Vertrag gabs das noch nie - und der besteht seit 1996 in jeweils aktualisierten Tarifvarianten


----------

